

Ask HN: Providing support on side projects - gawker

For all of you who have side projects or ever had side projects, did you ever charge for them and if you did, how did you provide technical support outside your day job? I'm trying to build a Saas but I'm wondering how I would provide support given that I have a full time job.
======
duck
Two thoughts:

1\. The level of support you will have to provide is directly related to the
type of customers you seek, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036118>
for some good notes from patio11 on this.

2\. Build a great FAQ and keep the features minimal in your application (less
options, less to support).

~~~
gawker
Thanks Duck. Definitely a great post by patio11. I've seen a competitor with
"more" features (looks like an actual company) charging around $50. I'm
tempted to undercut that but reading the post has made me think otherwise. I
am still a bit worried that I might not get any customers at all!

